# how to remove poudriere orphaned ports within nginx?



## cob (Oct 5, 2021)

Hi,
I'm seeking for a solution to remove already deleted ports from the poudriere web server list after removing ports by cli? I've tried to find them within nginx config files with no success. is there a common way for that?
thanks


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 5, 2021)

I guess I don't get it?  

What do you mean by removing ports?
What is a poudriere web server list?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2021)

cob said:


> I'm seeking for a solution to remove already deleted ports from the poudriere web server list after removing ports by cli?


poudriere-pkgclean(8)?


----------



## cob (Oct 5, 2021)

poudriere pkgclean -j 11amd64 -p "myport" /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/ports.list
[00:00:00] Error: No such ports tree: myport
I did that already.
it's about the poudriere/index.html list from nginx still showing the deleted port


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2021)

cob said:


> it's about the poudriere/index.html list from nginx still showing the deleted port


It only shows the logs from that build. You can clean those up with poudriere-logclean(8). The webinterface of poudriere doesn't show you the actual packages, just their build logs. You can find those logs in /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/.


----------



## astyle (Oct 5, 2021)

Yeah, I'm still studying Apache documentation, but if a port like www/seamonkey were deleted from the tree maintained by the FreeBSD dev team (And I wanted to reflect that in my repo), I would simply allow my web server to show the directory listing of my repo folder.


----------



## cob (Oct 5, 2021)

ahh, that sounds reasonable. I will check that, thanks


----------



## cob (Oct 6, 2021)

SirDice said:


> poudriere-pkgclean(8)?


thanks a lot SirDice, this solved my problem


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2021)

It's good to run that every once in a while. Especially if you've made changes to your build list. It'll help clean out old and unnecessary packages and will automatically rebuild the pkg-repo(8) catalogue.

poudriere-distclean(8) is useful too, after a while you will collect quite a lot of old distfiles, this will go through them and remove everything that's not needed any more.


----------

